# New tamper.



## enrm6 (Jun 7, 2018)

New addition, thanks Joey, it looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

enrm6 said:


> New addition, thanks Joey, it looks absolutely fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 39263


I also have a white niche and a resin/skateboard tamper, but your machine blows mine out the water









Very nice though, love these ones from joey!


----------



## Bell (Apr 15, 2019)

That looks extremely cool!


----------



## gzsb (Apr 14, 2019)

This is a very nice looking tamper. It is amazing


----------



## tenchung2017 (Apr 18, 2019)

It's very nice tamper. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

tenchung2017 said:


> It's very nice tamper. How much did you pay for it?


 Around £80/90


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jony said:


> Around £80/90


 £110 for the raw and resin tampers ? they take ages to make. Can't really see the one I made last night, it's tucked in the background.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Seen this@joey24dirt ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

KTD said:


> Seen this@joey24dirt ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's a guy from Germany i think. I follow him but can't think of his name.

I'm undecided with the whole pencil thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

poor kids, first they take their skateboards away, now their pencils... what on earth will be next? their bunk beds? toothbrushes? bread?!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah it's a guy from Germany i think. I follow him but can't think of his name.
> 
> I'm undecided with the whole pencil thing
> 
> ...


 I am. I suppose you could encapsulate anything in there - beans, bugs, forum members . . . !


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I am. I suppose you could encapsulate anything in there - beans, bugs, forum members . . . !


Any in particular 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Any in particular
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I couldn't possibly comment ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah it's a guy from Germany i think. I follow him but can't think of his name.
> 
> I'm undecided with the whole pencil thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coffee beans could be a nice option if you get a batch that have failed QC.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I couldn't possibly comment ?


 Perhaps when you are famous ???


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Nicknak said:


> Perhaps when you are famous ???


 @MildredM on reflection that might never happen ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM on reflection that might never happen ?


 I will have you know I often get recognised. Especially when wearing my badge!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

How long until someone suspends a coffee bean in the resin ?... @joey24dirt


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

HA just read @ashcroc's comment. Never mind...as you were everyone...back to bed for me.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> How long until someone suspends a coffee bean in the resin ... @joey24dirt


The same guy who made this one actually uses beans in some of his handles. Looks quite cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't know if I love it or hate it! Suits that commandante more than a tamper maybe.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> I don't know if I love it or hate it!


Yeah it's marmite  same as my tampers I think 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

